# ظروف العمل البيئية المريحة



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

​*إن علم الهندسة البشرية Ergonomics هو أحد أفرع العلوم الحديثة ،والذي يعنى بالتفاعل الصحى والآمن بين العنصر البشرى والعناصر الاخرى لنظام ما فى بيئة العمل عن طريق التصميم السليم لهذه العناصر وتقييم وتحليل أنشطة ووظائف العمل المختلفة ، ودراسة بيئة العمل بهدف جعل النظام مريحاً وآمناً للانسان ويتفق واحتياجاته وامكانياته ومواصفاته الجسمانية. *
*والهندسة البشرية تعنى أيضاً بتصميم الآلات والماكينات والمنتجات وأنظمة العمل بهدف توفير السلامة والبيئة المريحة للانسان العامل عليها بالتخلص من أسباب الاجهاد البدنى ، فهى تهتم ضمناً بدراسة النشاط العضلى الحركى للانسان لكى يتوافق حجمه وشكله وقوته البدنية وإمكانياته مع الآلة والمنتج وبيئة العمل بوجه عام .كما تهتم بسرعة الاداء والكفاءة فى العمل .*

*ويعكف علماء الهندسة البشرية باستمرار على تطوير تصميمات المنتجات وتصحيح نظم العمل المختلفة للوصول بها الى الافضل بدءاً من استخدام فرشاة الاسنان وحتى مقاعد جلوس رواد الفضاء فى سفينتهم.*

*ونظراً لأن الانسان ليس فى قوة الآلة ولا يستطيع أن يحسب بالسرعة والدقة التى يقوم بها الكمبيوتر مثلاً وعلى العكس من الآلة هو فى احتياج دوماً الى النوم ومعرض للمرض والحوادث ، وقد يرتكب أخطاء كثيرة اذا عمل متواصلاً بدون أخذ قسط من الراحة ...*

*ولأن الآلة أيضاً لها قدرات محددة فالسيارة لا تستطيع إصلاح نفسها والكمبيوتر لا يستطيع الكلام أو السمع مثل الانسان ، وأن الآلة لا تستطيع أن تطوع أو تصحح نفسها مع الظروف غير المتوقعة مثل الانسان... فإن نظام التصميم الجيد يوفر الأداء الامثل لأنه يقوم بدراسة كافة نواحى القوة والضعف لكل من العنصرين البشرى والآلى ، فيصبحان وحدة واحدة طبقاً لأسس وقواعد علم الهندسة البشرية. *

*وواحد من الاهداف الرئيسية لـ علم الهندسة البشرية هو منع الحوادث والامراض الناجمة عن العمل..*

*وقد أظهرت احصائيات تصدر سنوياً فى الولايات المتحدة أن أكثر من 60% من الامراض بسبب العمل هى تلك التى تتضمنها الاصابات الناجمة عن الحركات المتكررة والمستمرة *
*مثل ربط مسامير معينة فى خط انتاج تجميعى . *
*وأحد أعراض هذا المرض هو إصابة العامل بارتعاش لا إرادى فى يده بعد استمراره فى العمل مدة طويلة وإظهاره نفس حركات ربط المسمار بيده .*

*



*​ 
** البعض منا قد شاهد أحد الافلام القديمة لشارلى شابلن وكان يقوم بدور عامل فى مصنع على خط انتاج تجميعى يتحرك أمامه بسرعة معينة ووظيفة شارلى شابلن هى ربط صامولة بمفتاح فى حركة سريعة ومتكررة.*
*وكان من عادة صاحب العمل أن يزيد من سرعة خط الانتاج عند اقتراب موعد انصراف العمال طمعاً فى كسب المزيد من الوقت ، وبالتالى ازدادت سرعة العمل وسرعة الحركة المتكررة فى ربط الصامولة.*
*وكانت النتيجة أن خرج شارلى شابلن من المصنع يعانى من أعراض هذا المرض بحركات سريعة بيده مشابهة تماماً لعمله فى المصنع فى أسلوب كوميدى مضحك ولكنه صحيح من الناحية العلمية.*


*هناك فى حياتنا الكثير من الاعمال التى يصاحبها حركات متكررة ولمدة كبيرة وينجم عنها اصابات مؤلمة لرسغ اليد وقد يؤدى الى تورمه أو تؤدى هذه الاعمال الى إصابات الظهر.*

*وهذه الاصابات شائعة بين الاشخاص المكلفين بأعمال تتطلب انحناءهم على الارض باستمرار أو مد الذراعين لمناولة أشياء فى حركة مستمرة. ومثلها النقر بالاصابع على لوحة مفاتيح الكمبيوتر أو فى أعمال تقطيع اللحوم أو التقاط أحمال ورفعها من الارض.*

*وأعمال الهندسة البشرية تعالج هذه المشكلات بالتصميم السليم لمكان العمل ووضع الادوات ووسائل تشغيل الآلات مثلاً فى المتناول دون الاضطرار للالتفاف بالجسم أو الانحناء أو الامتداد بالجسم والذراع لالتقاط شىء بعيد قليلاً عن متناول اليد ، كذلك تقوم بالتصميم السليم للمكاتب والمقاعد لكى تلائم كافة الاحجام والاطوال للاشخاص .*

*والهندسة البشرية لها دور هام فى توفير بيئة العمل وتصميم ظروف العمل البيئية الآمنة مثل درجة الحرارة المناسبة والاضاءة حسب نوع العمل والتحكم فى الضوضاء والتهوية.*

*وهى تهتم أيضاً بزيادة كفاءة العامل وانتاجيته مثل وضع أكثر القطع أو الادوات استخداماً قريباً منه مع ترتيب نظام العمل بحيث يوفر الراحة والسهولة والسلاسة أثناء العمل ، فتكون النتيجة معدل سريع للعمل وبمجهود أقل دون حوادث. *

*



*​ 
*كما أن تطبيق علم الهندسة البشرية فى أعمال التصميم الداخلى للمنازل وتوزيع العناصر والمكونات يتيح مثلاً توافر مطبخ مريح وآمن لربة البيت فتنجز عملها سريعاً بأقل مجهود وبأمان أكثرً. *

*كما يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار الارتفاعات المناسبة لأثاث المطبخ مثل الدواليب العلوية وطاولات العمل بما يتفق وطول وحجم العنصر البشرى (ربة البيت) الذى سيعمل عليها فلا يعقل مثلاً أن نقوم بشراء مطبخ تصميم سويدى ونفاجأ بعدم مناسبته لنا نظراً لأن شعب السويد يتميز بطول القامة الفارع. *


*



*​الملف المرفق يشرح بالمخطط ظروف العمل البيئية المريحة
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## عمروصلاح (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك - جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (21 فبراير 2010)

Thanks - ahmed


----------



## علي الحميد (21 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك - جزاك عنا كل خير*


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (16 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم.


----------

